
An API to the APIs - kdzv
http://cloudrail.com/start/
======
chirau
Sounds interesting. I think you should put a priority on integrating payment
APIs.

I am curious to know how you guys will keep up with different updates to
different APIs. For example, when a new API comes out with new features, is
your system smart enough to propagate through the changes automatically or you
will be manually keeping up? If the latter, to what scale can you do this as
the number of APIs you support grows?

~~~
cloudrail
Thanks for your feedback. We'll definitely put a focus on payment APIs. Each
available service in CloudRail needs to be defined once either by us or
usually by our community or the API provider itself. If an API changes, the
definition needs to be updated as well. After that you'll get a notification
and can update your integration as well with just a click. So to answer your
question, it depends how fast the community reacts on changes or if the
provider cares about the definition itself.

